# ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?



## Zyrois (1. November 2015)

*ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Hey,

Ich habe vor mir den ASUS ROG PG278Q zu holen. Möchte aber auch eine PS4 und/oder xboxOne daran anschließen können. 
Leider habe ich gesehen das der Asus nur einen DisplayPort Anschluss hat. 
Ist es den irgendwie möglich da eine ps4 mit hdmi anzuschließen?  es gibt massig Adapter Kabel von displayport auf hdmi aber für mein vorhaben bräuchte man einen hdmi auf displayport adapter/konverter.
Ich habe auch einen bei amazon gefunden kostet aber leider 56 euro und weis ja auch nicht sicher ob es damit funktioniert.
HDGear DA120 - HDMI/DisplayPort Konverter - schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

dann gibt es noch einen etwas günstigeren für 22 Euro
Ugreen HDMI zu DisplayPort Adapterkabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Jetzt ist natürlich echt die Frage ob die Dinger auch funktionieren und ob ich damit einen Lag habe oder so ..
Habt ihr den damit schon Erfahrung gemacht oder gibt es vielleicht auch eine ganz andere Möglichkeit?

Als alternative würde ich den Dell UltraSharp U3415W nehmen, ist nicht so ein gaming Monster aber wen es beim Asus keine echt gute Möglichkeit gibt eine ps4 dran zu bekommen :/

Hoffe ich könnt mir helfen, Danke schon mal


----------



## Rabber (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Ich würde auf den Dell S2716DG, 27" (210-AGUI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland warten, soll deutlich weniger Probleme haben(im Vergleich zum PG278Q) besitzt das Gleiche TN-Panel,144Hz,G-Sync und hat zu dem Displayport noch ein HDMI Port. Außerdem ist er mit rund 590€ noch günstiger als der Asus.


----------



## Zyrois (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Ich muss noch hinzufügen das ich auf mindfactory beschränkt bin da ich noch eine Gutschrift bei denen habe.


----------



## Rabber (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Musst du halt warten bis es den bei Mindfactory gibt oder greifst zum PG279Q hat ein IPS Panel, 165Hz,DP und HDMI dazu G-Sync. 27" (68,58cm) Asus PG279Q schwarz 2560x1440 beide aber momentan nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Zyrois (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Hm na gut da muss ich wohl schauen. Gibt es den keine  Möglichkeit an den  PG278Q die ps4 dran zu bekommen?
Ich spiele ja wirklich 95% PC und 5% ps4, eigentlich echt nur exclusivetitel die es nur dafür gibt. Und nur deswegen jetzt extra einen anderen Monitor zu kaufen und nochmal ewig warten, dann noch mehr dafür zu bezahlen :/ 
Ok ich gebe es zu bin etwas ungeduldig in solchen Sachen, bis der andere Monitor verfügbar ist habe ich wohl die Kohle für was anderes ausgegeben


----------



## Rabber (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Wieso muss es unbedingt der PG278Q sein wenn der Dell genau der gleich ist nur das er wohl weitaus weniger Probleme hat und was für dich wichtig ist noch ein HDMI Port besitzt, dazu noch weniger kostet. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtXAHPUmol0 
kann sein das du ein bekommst der ohne Probleme daher kommt aber ich würde bei dem Preis mich nicht auf mein Glück verlassen dazu fehlt ihm halt der HDMI Port den du ja benötigst und der Dell bietet. Warte 2-3 Wochen dann musst du dich nicht mit Problemen oder irgendwelchen Konvertern herumschlagen zumal der Asus auch noch mehr kostet.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Naja der Dell soll wohl auch die Prob. haben wie der Asus zumindest ließt man davon auch mit dem Pixelraster gut wem das net stört ok aber zwecks Preises würde ich da dann auch zum Dell geifen.


----------



## cl55amg (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Es ist generell keine gute Idee eine PS4 an die Monitore anzuschließen, die hier genannt werden. Du wirst mit diesen Monitoren Bildqualität verlieren wenn du eine PS4 anschließt...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Stimmt Konsole lebt ja noch in der Steinzeit was Auflösung angeht.
Und das sieht echt net gut aus auf WQHD.


----------



## cl55amg (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Stimmt Konsole lebt ja noch in der Steinzeit was Auflösung angeht.
> Und das sieht echt net gut aus auf WQHD.



Super!
Echt schade, dass dieser entscheidende Punkt oft total vergessen wird und am Ende kommt die Frage: Weshalb sehen PS4 Spiele auf meinem WQHD Display so schlecht aus? 
-> 1080p ist kein Teiler von 1440p, es muss interpoliert werden!

 1080p würde nicht als Steinzeit bezeichnen, denn die Grafikkarten von vielen Menschen sind bei fordernden Spielen (z.B. Witcher 3) mit 1440p total überfordert und sie können nicht annähernd 60fps erreichen. 
Nicht jeder hat eine 980 ti...
Wenn jemand dann meint, dass seine 1440p Auflösung keine Steinzeit sind, dann kann ich damit kontern, dass seine 30fps Steinzeit sind


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Och geht alles hab auch keine 980TI da wird halt mal von den voll überbewerteten *Ultra* Einstllungen auf Hoch gestellt und AA runter gefahren was man bei WQHD in den meistenn Games net mehr brauch jedenfalls empfinde ich das so und schwupp sind auch 60FPS ohne ner 980TI drinne
Und zur not hilft G-sync aus.
Das Prob. ist die PS4 wird wohl net jedes game in 1080 darstellen und wenns denne nur noch 900p oder sogar 720p sind oh ja dann Augenkrebs.

Oder man müsste schauen wie gut der Monitor interpolieren kann.
Also der Dell2515H mal als bsp. kanns garnet gut.


----------



## cl55amg (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Och geht alles hab auch keine 980TI da wird halt mal von den voll überbewerteten *Ultra* Einstllungen auf Hoch gestellt und AA runter gefahren was man bei WQHD in den meistenn Games net mehr brauch jedenfalls empfinde ich das so und schwupp sind auch 60FPS ohne ner 980TI drinne



Nein! AA ist heute oft eh nur auf FXAA oder SMAA reduziert und das abschalten bringt auch nicht mehr so viel im Verhältnis.
In 1080p renderst du ca. 2 Mio Pixel und in 1440p renderst du ca. 3,7 Mio Pixel. Daher musst eine Menge Quality Seetings runterfahren bis du das ausgeglichen hast.

Du rederst dir das einfach schön und mehr nicht. Auch mit ausgeschaltetem AA und ausgeschaltetem Gameworks schafft eine GTX 980 keine 60fps in 1440p. 
Mann muss dann noch andere Qualitätssettings runterstellen und "*schwupp*" sieht das Spiel deutlich schlechter aus im Vergleich zu 1080p und Ultra Settings.

Es geht sogar wo weit, dass viele nichtmal in der Lage sind zu berechnenen, wie hoch der prozentuale Unterschied ist zwischen 1080p und 1440p, geschweige zu 4k.



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Oder man müsste schauen wie gut der Monitor interpolieren kann.
> Also der Dell2515H mal als bsp. kanns garnet gut.



Spielt keine große Rolle, sogar die beste verfügbare Interpolation reduziert die Bildqualität deutlich!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Nö rede ich mir net schön BF4 snack ich noch mit 60FPS auf hoch ohne AA auf 64er Maps.
Und das mit ner deutlich schwächeren GPU als ner GTX980.

Es kommt natürlich auch aufs Spiel an nen Witcher 3 oder nen FC4 da siehts wieder anders aus aber die kacken auch mit ner 980TI bei 1080P ab bei extrem settings ab.
Also vom übelsten runterdrehen der settings kann ich net sprechen.
Auflösung>Settings ist mM.

Und auf Konsolenniveau kommste immer wenns mal hart auf hart ist und sieht trotzdem besser auf WQHD auf als auf FullHD.


Also zum AA kann ich nur sagen das es in Spielen noch viel bringt an FPS ob an oder aus mag sein das es da ausnahmen gibt ist mir aber noch net unter gekommen oft ist AA und FXAA auch getrennt.


----------



## cl55amg (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Du musst dringend an deiner Kommasetzung und dem Satzbau arbeiten, denn ich kann dir nicht folgen weil man deine Texte nicht lesen kann... (und ich bin bei sowas eigentlich selbst eher entspannt eingestellt)

Und nochmal, 1440p überfordert die meisten GPUs bei fordernden Spielen. Man muss sehr weit runter stellen um auf 60fps zu kommen, da man 1.7 Millionen zusätzliche Pixel ausgleichen muss. Oft reichen 4GB VRAM nichtmal annähernd aus für 1440p. Daher darf man solche Displays nicht leichtfertig empfehlen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Erstens kannst du nicht einfach von der Pixelmenge ausgehen und 4GB VRAM reichen in 97% aller Fälle aus.
Rein nach Pixeln hast du das 1,78 fache von FHD, aber du brauchst nicht 1,78 mal soviel Leistung für die gleichen fps.


----------



## cl55amg (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Rein nach Pixeln hast du das 1,78 fache von FHD, aber du brauchst nicht 1,78 mal soviel Leistung für die gleichen fps.



Das hat hier auch niemand geschrieben... Das hast du einfach in den Raum geworfen ohne jeglichen Bezug zu dem was ich geschrieben habe.
Und eine deutliche höhere Auflösung stellt nunmal höhere Anforderungen, besonders wenn es das 1,7 Fache ist.

Ich habe mit Witcher 3 ein Praxisbeispiel genannt.


----------



## Zyrois (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Hey was ist den hier los ... könnt ihr Bitte damit irgendwo anders weiter machen
Ich verstehe nicht warum mit der ps4 an den Monitor so schlecht aussehen soll. Wen die spiele nur in 1080p oder sogar 900p angezeigt werden dann ist es halt so, warum soll das den schlechter aussehen ist doch auf einen 4k Fernseher auch nicht so :/
Verstehe ich jetzt überhaupt nicht ... müsste doch auf einen 27Zoll Monitor sogar besser aussehen als auf einen 55 Zoll Fernseher^^
Hab doch jetzt auch meine playsi an meinen 27 Zoll Monitor dran und finde nicht das es besser aussieht als im Wohnzimmer auf den 55Zoller ... erklärt mir das doch mal Bitte ich checks nicht :/


----------



## Zyrois (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Übrigens .. hab ja noch den Dell UltraSharp U3415W als alternative im Auge, was haltet ihr davon? Dazu wurde noch nichts erwähnt.


----------



## cl55amg (1. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*



Zyrois schrieb:


> erklärt mir das doch mal Bitte ich checks nicht :/



Deine PS4 rendert frames in 1080p oder 900p, diese Auflösungen sind aber keine Teiler der Auflösung deines Monitors (1440p). 
Um das selbe Bild in voller Größe auf deinem 1440p Monitor darzustellen, müssen umliegende Pixel genutzt werden. Diese Interpolation führt zu einem Bildqualitätsverlust.

Hier eine visuelle Darstellung des Problems:
http://i.cubeupload.com/mKH16K.png

Das Bild oben zeigt die native Darstellung eines 1440p Monitors und das Bild unten zeigt 1080p auf einem 1440p Monitor:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_pb278q/interpolation.jpg

Wie du siehst ist die Darstellung schlechter bzw. unschärfer. Ein Display welches nativ 1080p ausgibt, liefert die bei der PS4 eine deutlich bessere Bildqualität.




Zyrois schrieb:


> Übrigens .. hab ja noch den Dell UltraSharp U3415W  als alternative im Auge, was haltet ihr davon? Dazu wurde noch nichts  erwähnt.



Für die PS4 wäre das die mit Abstand schlechteste Option!


----------



## Zyrois (2. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Das ist ja jetzt richtig blöd :/ so ein dreck.
Das ich beim dell dann natürlich seitlich schwarze ränder habe weil es in 16:9 anzeigt is mir klar aber da wird wahrscheinlich wieder das gleiche prob mit den 1440p sein oder.


----------



## cl55amg (2. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*



Zyrois schrieb:


> Das ist ja jetzt richtig blöd :/ so ein dreck.
> Das ich beim dell dann natürlich seitlich schwarze ränder habe weil es in 16:9 anzeigt is mir klar aber da wird wahrscheinlich wieder das gleiche prob mit den 1440p sein oder.



Ja genau. Sobald man das Bild vertikal oder horizontal streckt, dann wird interpoliert und die Bildqualität verringert sich.

Ich kenne dein Problem ganz gut, ich lasse meine PS auch über einen Monitorlaufen. Da ich verschiede Monitore habe, die jeweils für einen bestimmten Zweck optimal sind, habe ich mir einen speziellen 27 gekauft der gerade bei der PS4 mit die besten Ergebnisse liefert! Der Unterschied bei der Bildqualität ist bei meinem Monitor riesig im Vergleich zu einem 1440p IPS Panel und in Kombination mit einer PS4.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Und dieser spezielle 27" wäre und was macht er anders?


----------



## Zyrois (2. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*

Habe mir heute den  PG278Q bestellt   Hoffe nur ich bekomme kein Model mit den komischen macken.

Ich behalte dann einfach meinen Monitor und benutze den für die playsi und xbox. Kann natürlich auch nebenbei als zweitmonitor am Rechner benutzen. Muss ich mir aber einen neuen PC Tisch zulegen was ich ja eh irgendwann mal machen wollte.
Habe so einen Eckschreibtisch und da passen die 2 Monitore nicht drauf weil ich noch den Rechner auf den Tisch stehen habe.
Übrigens, hier mein noch aktueller Monitor Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D 68,6 cm 3D Widescreen LED: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## cl55amg (2. November 2015)

*AW: ASUS ROG PG278Q möglich eine PS4 anzuschließen?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und dieser spezielle 27" wäre und was macht er anders?



Ein gutes Gerät mit geringem input lag und AMVA Panel eignet sich in diesem Fall (PS4) sehr gut.


----------

